# DSO is now open!



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

as of a few minutes ago, there ready to go! :dance:


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Glad their finally getting to open back up......


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some new rules, no loud music past 10pm on the beach area.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Lots of changes......


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

a lot of people stay across the river and plenty of other place to jam! so no big deal... we never hang at the beach after dark anyway,,, js.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hooker,,, if you were in on getting it back, thanks!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

A few of us were out for the day yesterday. Didn't realize they didn't have the food trailer anymore. We were starving by the time we got back on the road. The new stage area is a nice setup. Thank god for the water truck cause it would have been real bad. Left early right after dark but had a good time. Looking forward to a wash rack and an easier way to exit when it's crowded but none the less, will definitely be back


----------

